# United States



## Andy

United States

The UNITED STATES gained the coveted Blue Riband for United States Lines on her maiden voyage in 1952. She was of 53,329 gross tons, 990 feet overall and powered by geared turbines operating quadruple screws. Her service speed was 29 knots. Passenger accommodation: 882 1st Class, 525 Cabin and 55 Tourist. She was laid up in 1969 and eventually bought by the United States Maritime Commission in 1973.


----------



## Clive Roberts

Hi everyone, just joined and you got yourself a good thing here with your forum for all things shipping.
I wonder, does anyone have any up to date news on the fate of the united states?
Thanks in advance,
Clive


----------



## Steve

Hi Clive welcome to the forums, Im not sure about the up to date news of the United States mothballed in philly was the last I heard, but I understand there are some trying to get the cash together to save the Windsor castle as well?


----------



## CHRIS LITTLEHALES

The United States Mothballed Norfork Vig.
Didit Not Go To Turkey For Refitt & Went On Fire Burn &sank
Chris Littlehales


----------



## flyer682

I stand to be corrected but:


> Didit Not Go To Turkey For Refitt


Did go (towed) and had asbestos removed and then towed back to US.


> & Went On Fire Burn &sank


She has been sold to NCL and sits awaiting a refit (which may still be a way off).


----------



## Udkik

*TSS Norway interior for TSS United States*

Have heard on the scandinavian forum "Landgangen" (swedish language) that NCL just now is moving som interior parts out of the nearly-doomed TSS Norway (ex-France) - because the parts is ment to be used in the refitting of TSS United States.

The reason that I only use the word "nearly-doomed" about TSS Norway is because there is rumours saying that a sale for scrapping will be banned according to EU legislation which forbids the export of dangerous scrap out of Europe.

The same legislation can be enforced to prevent the sale of the danish train ferry Kong Frederik IX (1954, Elsinore shipyard #320, GT 6592, 114 x 18 m) for scrap, although the arrival of this ferry at Port Alang was already expected, according to Liners List.

rgds
Anders Riis


----------



## tell

I understand that the United States went aground whilst being towed and is a total wreck in Feurto Venturer, in the Canaries, also where she is sunk is a very dangerous area and several scuba divers have lost their lives diving around her Tell


----------



## James_C

You're thinking of another ship, tell. The United States is still sitting in Philedalphia, minus lifeboats and asbestos.


----------



## tell

I stand corrected Jim, I wonder if anyone can tell me which ship I refered to Tell


----------



## Doug Rogers

I cant Tell...but I am sure someone will!!..stay tuned.


----------



## Fairfield

The former AMERICA.There is a website with loads of shots of the wreck.Google search will probably get it.

EDIT:ussamerica-museumfoundation.org/.../ Image2.html
www.homepages.paradise.net.nz/dgriff/ - 10k


----------



## tell

fairfield thanks for the info Tell


----------



## flyer682

Another good site to have a look at is:
http://space.net.au/~dbyrne/

I have some photos of AMERICA as AUSTRALIS when she was laid up at Timaru 1977/78, which I will post in the Chandris Forum shortly.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Is this the vessel you refer to in this forum?
Hereby a picture of a postcard at the time and a copy of the logo which also included the "America"

s.s. United States GRT 53,300 990 ft
s.s. America GRT 33,532 723 ft

In fact info on these vessels should be posted under "The Great Ocean Liners"??


----------



## marapito

*Painting of ss United States laid up at Philadelphia*

Saw a sketch on the 'net that inspired this recent bit of artfulness.
Sorry about the quality of the pic, but the painting is acrylic pigment rubbed into a heavy weave canvas and then satin varnished - difficult to photograph.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

You find more about the "United States" under Forum News and Views from the shipping world.
Sometimes we get off track as I admit the info should have been under this header (thread).
Jan


----------



## Alan Hill

I just saw the UNITED STATES this past weekend tied up at the pier in Philadelphia, while I was going over the bridge and back to New Jersey and the sea shore. Will try to keep my eye out as to her status and/or movements and advise all ASAP. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## R58484956

In summer time United States always overtook Queen Elizabeth (1) many times in winter it was the opposite way around. WE were a good weather ship and all rivetted, perhaps that had something to do with it.?.


----------



## RCHARLTON

I took a trip over to Philly this past weekend and took a number of photos of the United States tied up at Pier 82 in a very sad state. She has been rotting away there since 1996. Still owned by NCL although there is no indication they will ever refurbish her. There is an attempt being made to have her declared a national monument but I am not sure where that stands.

I will post more photos in the gallery. Also The following site has some really interesting 360 degree pictures of her interior and engine room as they are now:- 

http://www.modern-ruins.com/ruins/ssunitedstates/


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Somehow we keep attracted to this grand old lady.
Hereby an oil painting of this vessel which is of exceptional beauty.
In 1953 she carried nearly 70,000 people, more than any other vessel ever did before (incl the Queen Mary).
A bit different to her predecessor which , under the same name, was built in 1916.
The "new" United States beat all records on her maiden voyage in 1952 for passages in both directions across the Atlantic.
The top speed generated by 241,785 hp was an astonishing 38.32 knots.
She ceased operations in 1969 and when drydocked in 1980 her hull was found to be in excellent shape.
I will soon post more vessels which gained the BLUE RIBAND, no doubt the United States was the most famous of them all.

copyright: Hempel A/S, Copenhagen 11/90
artist: John Gardner


----------



## 216289

Jan Hendrik said:


> You find more about the "United States" under Forum News and Views from the shipping world.
> Sometimes we get off track as I admit the info should have been under this header (thread).
> Jan


https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/06/business/ss-united-states-ocean-liner.html


----------



## BobClay

I remember seeing her I think in Norfolk Virginia must have been late 70's or early 80's. She looked pretty sad then.


----------



## 216289

BobClay said:


> I remember seeing her I think in Norfolk Virginia must have been late 70's or early 80's. She looked pretty sad then.


 Sunday, Jan 7th 2018 9PM 61°F 12AM 60°F 5-Day Forecast
Don't let her rust in peace: SS United States undergoing massive renovation to save the world's fastest ocean liner from being sold for scrap

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ave-ocean-liner-sold-scrap.html#ixzz53Wuxmpac
Follow us: @Mailonline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BobClay

Thanks for that. I hope she isn't too far gone to at least restore if not for service then on the lines of the Queen Mary or something similar.

After all, she is the Blue Riband owner still, (I'm not a believer in all that small boat nonsense of a few years ago.)


----------



## 216289

the US had an engine room that was never put on line, it would have (Over 40 knot top speed) gone at least 45 knots. The further these "capital" ships went the faster they could steam. An aircraft carrier and a BB can out run a destroy and a cruiser.


----------



## Old Se Dog

*windsor castle and united states*

i know this might be an old thread - but here goes - firstly the united states is still very much with us - however in a sad sate of affairs - although their is an organization collecting funds for years to preserve her - but as far as i know - no actually work has been done - regarding the windsor castle she was laid up for a long time by a mr latsis - she however has been broken up


----------



## keating1975

I bought about 100 cine films in an auction last August and digitally converted them. I finally finished scanning them and 2 of the final ones I did were films taken onboard the United States. 1st one leaving Southampton via Le Havre arriving in New York (roughtly about 1964) - but the 2nd one was far more interesting and better quality - leaving New York with 100s of people waving the ship off on the quayside and arriving at Southampton during the 1966 Seaman's Strike - there were many other ships in Southampton including Queen Elizabeth, Queen Mary, SA Vaal, Canberra, Arcadia, Windsor Castle, Good Hope Castle and plenty more. There were shots of the United States decks. I will be editing both films and putting on my youtube channel in due course.


----------



## shiploversa

Clive Roberts said:


> Hi everyone, just joined and you got yourself a good thing here with your forum for all things shipping.
> I wonder, does anyone have any up to date news on the fate of the united states?
> Thanks in advance,
> Clive


----------

